# Di2 Junction Box Hanger



## blairellis (Nov 9, 2012)

Anyone know if I can buy this small part somewhere? I'll be contacting Specialized in the morning to see if they sell it individually (since I bought a Tarmac frameset and not the complete bike), but if any of you know in the meantime, that would be slick. I'd love to get rid of that strap that goes around my stem. Thanks!


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

that's a custom 3d printed part if I remember correctly. good luck.


----------



## brianb21 (Jul 21, 2010)

You should be able to get one from them. They are slick and work well it really cleans up the look without using that strap.


----------



## blairellis (Nov 9, 2012)

So to update the thread in case anyone else comes looking for this, I just spoke with Specialized. They said that it is available but as a service part only. Not for retail sale, but a local bike shop can order it. They may just have to talk with their service parts rep if they can't find it. Time to call my LBS!


----------



## sund (Oct 31, 2011)

Did you happen to get a part number?


----------



## 1Butcher (Mar 15, 2011)

https://fcdn.roadbikereview.com/att...mac-2015-pointless-cable-routing-cam00052.jpg

I like mine better, but it is EPS, not Di2


----------

